# fabrik-einkauf.com: Bis zu 600.000 Opfer vermutet



## sascha (17 November 2007)

*fabrik-einkauf.com: Bis zu 600.000 Opfer vermutet*

Im Fall fabrik-einkauf.com haben die Tatverdächtigen offenbar versucht, bis zu 600.000 Menschen abzukassieren. Das berichtet jetzt die Staatsanwaltschaft Göttingen. An die Adressen ihrer Opfer kamen die Verdächtigen mit einem altbekannten Trick.

Am vergangenen Mittwoch hatten Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft - wie berichtet - Wohnungen und Büros im Raum Göttingen und Fulda (Hessen) durchsucht. Die Aktion richtete sich gegen die mutmaßlichen Hintermänner der Seite fabrik-einkauf.com. In den vergangenen Monaten hatten unzählige Menschen Rechnungen über 86 Euro bekommen, weil sie sich angeblich auf dieser Internetseite angemeldet und damit einen Vertrag geschlossen hätten.

Hinter den Rechnungen, die im Namen einer RC Online Vermarktungsgesellschaft in London verschickt wurden, steckten nach Erkenntnissen der Staatsanwaltschaft ein hessischer Jurastudent (24) und ein Bekannter (23) von ihm. Ihre Masche: Sie veröffentlichten zunächst im Internet ein Gewinnspiel, bei dem als Hauptpreis angeblich ein Porsche winkte. Binnen kürzester Zeit meldeten sich rund 600.000 Menschen mit ihren Mailadressen bei dem Gewinnspiel an, berichtete Andreas Buick, Sprecher der Göttinger Staatsanwaltschaft, gegenüber dem Göttinger Tagblatt.

*Nach dem Porsche-Gewinnspiel die Werbe-Mail*

An die Adressen der Gewinnspiel-Teilnehmer schickten die Verdächtigen laut Staatsanwaltschaft Werbe-Emails für die Seite fabrik-einkauf.com. Die Links in den Mails waren dabei offenbar so technisch manipuliert, dass erkennbar wurde, wenn ein Empfänger die Seite fabrik-einkauf.com tatsächlich besucht. Er erhielt dann prompt die Rechnung über 86 Euro.

Wer nicht bezahlte, wurde unter Druck gesetzt. Nach den Rechnungen erhielten die Betroffenen Schreiben mit der Adresse einer Anwaltskanzlei, in denen ihnen weitere rechtliche Schritte angedroht wurden. Davon ließen sich laut Staatsanwaltschaft tatsächlich viele Opfer einschüchtern und zahlten. Für die Betreiber ein lohnendes Geschäft. Das Zielkonto bei der Cronbank in Dreieich in der Nähe von Offenbach sei täglich leergeräumt worden, so das Göttinger Tagblatt. Die Staatsanwaltschaften prüfen derzeit, wie hoch die Beute insgesamt war - und wo sie abgeblieben ist. Offenbar wurden Gelder von dem Bankkonto direkt ins Ausland geschafft.

Ob die Tatverdächtigen die Vorwürfe eingeräumt haben, ist nicht bekannt. Fest scheint dagegen zu stehen, dass die Hintermänner von fabrik-einkauf.com auch einer jungen Frau übelst mitgespielt haben. Die 19-Jährige hatte dem 24-Jährigen nach eigener Aussage rund 60 Blanko-Unterschriften zur Verfügung gestellt, ehe sie nach Neuseeland reiste. Wenig später wurde sie dann - offensichtlich ohne ihr Wissen - als Geschäftsführerin der dubiosen Firmen eingetragen.  

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ik-einkauf-com-bis-zu-600-000-opfer-vermutet/


----------



## dvill (9 April 2008)

*AW: fabrik-einkauf.com: Bis zu 600.000 Opfer vermutet*

Jetzt wird es verständlich. Der kostenintensiven Lebensstil hat die kreative Geldbeschaffung erzwungen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2009)

*AW: fabrik-einkauf.com: Bis zu 600.000 Opfer vermutet*

Göttingen: Internet-Abzocker in Göttingen vor Gericht - HNA - Zeitung in Kassel für Hessen und Niedersachsen


> Internet-Abzocker in Göttingen vor Gericht
> Drei Jura-Studenten sollen über 130 000 Euro ergaunert haben - Prozess startet Montag


----------



## Teleton (14 August 2009)

*AW: fabrik-einkauf.com: Bis zu 600.000 Opfer vermutet*

Warum die Geschichte jetzt strafbar sein soll und die "normale" Aboabzocke nicht,  ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------

